# The Late Late Show 30-4-2011: Paul Costello -v-Neil Delamere.



## thedaras (1 May 2011)

Did anyone see the late late show, where Paul Costello and Neil Delamere got into a bit of a row?

I have to say, I thought that Neil Delamere was there as a comedian,and he was doing his job ,he was making jokes and getting a laugh.

Paul Costello came across as an utter snob..


----------



## ajapale (1 May 2011)

Who is paul costello?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaBl-Sb3hOc


"I want to put a crown on that".... LOL


----------



## ophelia (1 May 2011)

Vulgarity is what annoyed Paul Costello I think. He is not a snob - he has a very good range of quality homewares in Dunnes Stores.


----------



## becky (1 May 2011)

I didn't think it was that bad, made the slot a bit more interesting.

I did think him saying Neil didn't live in the real world was a bit of a pot, kettle and black sisuation.

He also said he liked modesty.  Now come on, there is nothing modest about 1,200 at the church.

Also, didn't Paul say irish women had no style, which I thought was strange coming from someone wearing running while not running.  That said I don't disagree entirely with him.

I have his plates from Dunnes and a coat from his a wear line so I'm not anti Paul btw.


----------



## Yorrick (1 May 2011)

Delamere showed all the insecurities of a typical LIFFO. Humour based on the lowest common denominator. He should have a look at Peter Kay selling out the O2 for six nights. Delamere couldn't sell out his local bar for one night. A pathetic little man dependant on the use of foul language to raise a laugh from the bohunks.
Costello and indeed Doherty can see the big picture. Dellamere can only colour them in his colouring book ( the only book he has)


----------



## thedaras (1 May 2011)

becky, here is a link to what Costello said;






> TOP Irish fashion designers have their pins out for Paul Costelloe after he sneered that Irish women ``*wouldn't know style if it tottered up to them in 10-inch heels'' *.
> The Dublin designer, *who also dismissed his former client Princess Diane's taste for labels as ``vulgar'', said: ``Deep down, Irish women are scared of fashion*''.


----------



## Deiseblue (1 May 2011)

thedaras said:


> Did anyone see the late late show, where Paul Costello and Neil Delamere got into a bit of a row?
> 
> I have to say, I thought that Neil Delamere was there as a comedian,and he was doing his job ,he was making jokes and getting a laugh.
> 
> Paul Costello came across as an utter snob..



Totally agree.

Thought Neil Delamere was amusing & particularly enjoyed his musings as to who Harry's father is & also agreed with his rather forthright comments on the Middleton sister's merits & Paul Costello came across as a total snob with appalling dress sense - what was he wearing ?


----------



## thombom (1 May 2011)

I loved the way Ryan was sitting there with his spoon and stirring it.The point Neil was putting across was that kate was not a "commoner" as she went to the best of schools and so on, Paul was been the ignorant one by saying only for her grand father she wouldn't of had any of it.

And I think he a snob to the highest degree


----------



## Newbie! (3 May 2011)

I watched this and thought it was cringey tv...real low-end stuff. Costelloe came across as quite stuffy and pompous and Delamare was like a 14yr old who wanted a laugh everytime he said 'ride'. 

The whole slot was a complete waste of time. Then Larry Lambe who actually wasn't a bad interviewee was hooshed on and off in about 10minutes. I have to say each week I watch less and less of this show.


----------



## BK0001 (3 May 2011)

Costelleo was just protecting his own interests. He clothes these toffs so must be seen to make a stand against the vulgarity of Delamare. Delamare's culshie comedy wasn't all that funny IMO.


----------



## DerKaiser (3 May 2011)

They shouldn't have been on for the same slot.

Were we meant to be mocking the whole thing in a lighthearted way or concentrating on it being a serious event for the world of fashion.

I honestly don't mind the late late show varying from serious to light entertainment from guest to guest (though the serious stuff should be kept till the latter part of the show), but what are we to expect when the big deal for one guy is that it showcases the best of his work in a serious way whilst the other guys job is to poke fun at the whole thing.


----------



## Firefly (3 May 2011)

Paul Costello does come across as a snob, but I think his points were valid. If Parky (or whoever is doing it now) had some comedian on poking fun about the ligitimacy of Mary McAleese's children (our Head of State) there would be uproar over here. I noticed Paul Costello throwing his eyes up to heaven when the model was being brought on with a Hickey's knock-up job and he was right....like something thrashy you'd see from the States. I have no problem with Delamere and think he's actually funny but those remarks belong in his own standup show. I think I'm getting old and PC


----------



## Shawady (3 May 2011)

I wouldn't be Delamere's biggest fan but in fairness he is a comedian and he was on the show to add a bit of humour to it.
Costello came across a bit pathetic IMO. At one stage Delemare said he just made a comment to get a laugh, Costello replied "Well, I'm not that desperate". I couldn't understand why he was getting personal.


----------



## thedaras (3 May 2011)

DerKaiser said:


> They shouldn't have been on for the same slot.
> 
> Were we meant to be mocking the whole thing in a lighthearted way or concentrating on it being a serious event for the world of fashion.
> 
> I honestly don't mind the late late show varying from serious to light entertainment from guest to guest (though the serious stuff should be kept till the latter part of the show), but what are we to expect when the big deal for one guy is that it showcases the best of his work in a serious way whilst the other guys job is to poke fun at the whole thing.



This sums it up for me too..


----------



## Mommah (7 May 2011)

The taxi-driver en route to see Niell Delamere last night, told me about this dust up.
So I youtubed it just now.

For what its worth I thought they were both playing their roles.
PC protecting his relationship with his clients and ND doing his job too.

It was good telly to be honest, nothing like a bit of a spat to liven things up.

Niell D packed out Vicar St last night and it was hilarious.
A very enjoyable gig.


----------



## Deiseblue (7 May 2011)

Great gig alright , really enjoyed it.

Neil seemed to imply that the spat in question added substantially to the numbers attending !


----------

